# What tools does every welder need?



## Beau (11 Dec 2017)

Need to buy a present for a chap who I know little about other than he is a welder by trade and spends his spare time making things and working on motor bikes. Any suggestions? My first thought as a woodworker is more clamps but is it the same in metalworking that there are never enough clamps?


----------



## jw00d (11 Dec 2017)

I have a friend who is a welder/fabricator who never has enough clamps - He has started buying Bessey all metal F-clamps rather than more standard G-clamps. Also welding magnets, he never has enough of those. I guess it depends if he works in his own workshop or for a larger operation that is already well-equipped.


----------



## novocaine (11 Dec 2017)

magnetic 90s 
welders pliers
tip cleaners (if he does gas welding)
tig finger
torch stand. 

have fun.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (11 Dec 2017)

Teabags and cucumbers. 

Nah, if he does it for a living he'll know to avoid the necessity for them.


----------



## Beau (11 Dec 2017)

jw00d":2hrnfzrp said:


> I have a friend who is a welder/fabricator who never has enough clamps - He has started buying Bessey all metal F-clamps rather than more standard G-clamps. Also welding magnets, he never has enough of those. I guess it depends if he works in his own workshop or for a larger operation that is already well-equipped.



I was eyeing those Bessey clamps so sounds like I am on the right track. He does work in a well equipped place but dont think he can do his own projects there.

Edit. Clamps ordered

Thanks chaps. 
Not sure what you were on about Phil but I am nervously asking you to explain or is not for family viewing?


----------



## Tasky (11 Dec 2017)

Working on bikes?

- Blue Roll
- Brake cleaner 
- Carb cleaner 
- Blue Roll
- Chain lube 
- Copperslip 
- A box of black or orange nitrile gloves
- Blue Roll
- Stubby tools, especially a ratchet
- Washer selection box
- O-ring selection box
- Blue Roll


----------



## porker (11 Dec 2017)

arc eye. Once suffered never forgotten DAMHIKT


----------



## Phil Pascoe (11 Dec 2017)

^^^^^^ wot he said. The worst ones I had were from other people's strikes. Pretty high up the pain scale when the rods were large enough to weld three foot deep RSJs without taking all week.


----------



## -Matt- (11 Dec 2017)

novocaine":3gyxhm83 said:


> tip cleaners (if he does gas welding)



Also for refreshing contact tips on a mig.


I can't think of anything else to suggest, as I'm sure he'd have everything needed before you start getting into the gimmicky sort of rubbish that a sales rep will try and sell you.


----------



## hawkeyefxr (15 Dec 2017)

porker":w2eykd22 said:


> arc eye. Once suffered never forgotten DAMHIKT



Yep second that, remember wandering up the road at 2am in the morning virtually blind. Nurses put this pig grease (oinkment) in my eyes.......arg so soothing. Only thing was everything was a blur but the releif was lovley.


And the magnets clamps, wish i had had those years ago.


----------



## -Matt- (15 Dec 2017)

I've heard so many stories about people getting arc eye, feeling like your eyes are on fire, being nearly blind like the above... how long are people managing to look at the arc for to do this much harm? I've only ever got a "slight tiredness" to my eyes maybe once or twice but I've caught the flash a fair few. Just close your eyes quickly!


----------



## t8hants (15 Dec 2017)

Arc eye burning like fire!
Arc eye, when I blink there's pain.
Oh will my eyes that hurt so badly, ever see again?
Arc eye.

How long to get a flash, milliseconds!
One is bad, but a flash in both eyes, that is almost as bad as spatter in your ear and listening to the sizzle sound.


----------



## MJP (16 Dec 2017)

Arc eye? You don't know what arc eye is until you get it from a Plasma hardfacing torch.

I used to run a plasma hardfacing demo to customers when I worked with a metallurgical company years ago.

They were all rigged out with welding masks and so on, but were usually in their normal business suits without other overalls.

We drudges were wiser, and covered ourselves with everything we could find, knowing that tomorrow morning, the visitors would awaken to find the outlines of their ties nicely emblazoned on their bare bright red chests....

Martin.


----------



## cammy9r (7 Jan 2018)

60 grit flap discs. Even another grinder, you need at least 7 of those.


----------



## Turbo (15 Jan 2018)

As you suggested, welding is like woodwork - you can never have enough clamps! I have well over 30 of all sizes & types but I still buy good used ones if the price is right! Another good clamp to look for is a carver but be sitting down when you see the price!


----------



## hawkeyefxr (18 Jan 2018)

Clamps and magnets.


----------

